# Haggerston Castle, Walk?



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

We would not usually go there but we got a cheap 4 nights at Haggerston Castle (£37 all in), what I wanted to know is, can you walk to the beach from the site or are there any other walk from the site?


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Ralph-Dot. Yes you can walk to the beach, it`s about 2 miles, you have to walk down the side of the golf course onto a little lane which crosses the railway line, and when you get to the end of the lane you have to cross another golf course, as long as it`s dry it is an easy walk and it`s a nice coasline. we found nice walks on Lindesfarne Island as well, just ask in the reception area and they will give you all the information on local walks. Enjoy your stay.
Regards napoleon.


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Thanks very much


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

You can catch the bus from the main road just up from the site to go into Berwick as well. We were there at Easter on a similar deal to you, it was OK but not as nice as we remembered, pitches seemed quiet dirty but that could have been the weather or construction works. Toilets and showers were a discgrace, we complained and got a call apologising when we got home - would be interesting to see if they have done anything as we were not the only ones unhappy.

Get a super pitch in the middle if you can, we were on the perimeter ones and the van hardly fitted the pitch and I had to hack down tree branches to stop the van getting scraped - also watch your ankles on the uneven ground as well.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

ralph-dot said:


> We would not usually go there but ......


Quite right too. The North-East is a terrible place.......Cloth caps, Coal Mines, Pigeons, Freezing North Sea.

Please keep away.

Leave it for me as the beautifully quiet and peaceful Till Valley is where my heart lies, where my mother's side of the family comes from, and where I would wish to end my days.


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

HurricaneSmith said:


> ralph-dot said:
> 
> 
> > We would not usually go there but ......
> ...


We live in the NE, I thought it was Scotland :lol:


----------

